# fertility information day - Cardiff



## KateBrian (May 7, 2013)

Just to let you all know - there's a fertility information day for Wales which takes place in Cardiff on September 27. It's organised by Infertility Network UK and there are speakers on all aspects of fertility, treatment, complementary therapies etc. You can find out more and see how to book here http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/regional_network_2/infertility_network_wales/fertility_information_day_2

/links


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Kate


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

I've booked my ticket, looks interesting!


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

I thought it looked interesting, but don't think I can make it that day.


----------

